# Kleines Ratespiel: was ist das für ein Fisch?



## Karstein (10. März 2004)

Hallo Weltgereiste,

mal eine kleine Abwechselung für die viel zu unterbesuchte Rubrik "Angeln in Europa".

Diesen Fisch landeten wir vor 2 Jahren beim Angeln in der Donegal-Bay. Wir wissen nun auch, was unser Kumpel Gerald da in den Händen hält - Frage: wisst ihr es auch? Bitte den Lösungsnamen auf Englisch und auf Deutsch!


----------



## Laksos (10. März 2004)

Drückerfisch - pressurefish! :m

Auf welchem Korallenriff in der Donegal-Bay habt ihr denn den erbeutet?


----------



## havkat (10. März 2004)

Heringskönig?

Petrusfisch?


----------



## Karstein (10. März 2004)

@ Lakos: never!

@ havkat: schon net schlecht, Du Schlitzohr! Welcher der beiden Begriffe und wie auf Englisch???


----------



## FroDo (10. März 2004)

mhh... sankt petersfisch ?


----------



## Karstein (10. März 2004)

PS @ Laksos: stand inmitten eines lausigen Katzenhai-Rudels, aber auch bei den fetten Pollacks. Und soll angeblich superlecker schmecken! Aber Vorsicht, wer auch immer solch ein Teil am Haken rauszieht: die Flossen wie auch Kiemen sind GESPICKT mit kleinsten "Nadeln", die böseste Blutvergiftungen hervorrufen!!!!


----------



## Karstein (10. März 2004)

@ FroDo: hast die dänische und norwegische Titulierung benutzt - englisch/deutsch???


----------



## RaLoeck (10. März 2004)

Ich will ja nicht vom Wissen meiner Vorschreiber profitieren..
Mit Vornamen heisst er doch im Englischen John, oder?


----------



## havkat (10. März 2004)

Okayokay!

Heringskönig

John Dory

hab ich watt gewonnen?


----------



## du-Lumb-du (10. März 2004)

petersfisch!


----------



## FroDo (10. März 2004)

> hast die dänische und norwegische Titulierung benutzt



 das kommt davon, wenn man sich an stürmischen tagen in der norge-hütte zu lang mit den aushängenden fischtafeln beschäftigt. 

Hab zu hause auch noch ne australische tafel rumhängen, werd mal sehen, wie er da heißt. 

#h


----------



## Karstein (10. März 2004)

@ RaLoeck: gute Vorlage - abeeeer:

@ havkat: BINGO! 

So spendiere ich dem Gewinner - sprich havkat - eine kleine Pilker-/ Oktopodenauswahl, weil er so charmant gefragt hat. Einzulösen bei unserer nächsten Durchreise in S.H. oder in Berlin 2005.

Morgen wird´s schwerer - hab da schon ein nettes anderes Foto, was aber auf dem offline seienden Lappi schlummert. Für das Viech habe ich eine Woche gebraucht um diesen europäischen Fisch zu identifizieren (mit meeresbiologischer Hilfe aus Nova Scotia).

Gruß

Karstensen


----------



## Karstein (10. März 2004)

PS@FroDo: aber gar nich schlecht für mal eben auf die Fischtafel guck in Norge! Da isser nämlich drauf, der Heringskönig. Glaube aber nicht, dass irgendwer von uns solch einen exotischen Fisch schon mal gehakt hat?


----------



## RaLoeck (10. März 2004)

@ Karsten,
wollen wir mal wetten, dass auch Dein zweiter Fisch noch am gleichen Tag des Einstellens "geknackt" ist?!
..... zumindest, wenn Du ihn zu halbwegs christlichen Zeiten vorstellst.


----------



## havkat (10. März 2004)

@Karsten

War doch nur Spassss! 

Leg mir heute nacht ein Bestimmungsbuch unters Kissen.


----------



## Karstein (11. März 2004)

@ RaLoeck, havkat, FroDo, Laksos und du-Lumb-Du: na schaun mer ma! Nächste Runde (diesmal ohne Preis) - hier kommt er, der fiese Fisch. Bitte mit norwegischem, englischem und deutschem Namen:


----------



## Karstein (11. März 2004)

HA! Naaaaa? :q


----------



## Laksos (11. März 2004)

Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmm,

ohne meinen Alltours (oder Vögler's oder sonstwat) sach' ich nix! :g 

Sieht aus wie 'ne Kreuzung/Hybride  zwischen Hornhecht und Leng (boah nä, nich' schon wieder)!  

In diesem Falle muß ich leider passen. #h


----------



## Karstein (11. März 2004)

Laksos  
Kannst diesen Fisch immerhin in Europa fangen, gibt sogar Namen in allen Sprachen für den bösen Gesellen! Und es ist kein Hybride.


----------



## til (11. März 2004)

Kenn ich auf Französich als Filet Saint Pierre  
Wär dann wohl der (sankt) Petersfisch oder Heringskönig
Auf English u.a. bekannt als John Dory.
Hat auch einen Coolen lateinischen Namen: Zeus Faber!


----------



## Karstein (11. März 2004)

Jupp til, hast absolut Recht! Aber havkat hatte das Rätsel schon gelöst - was meinst denn zu unserem nächsten Exemplar, das ich oben eingestellt hatte?


----------



## ralle (11. März 2004)

Ich habs noch nicht rausgefunden.
Aber ich komm noch drauf !


----------



## Karstein (11. März 2004)

Ich sehe, ich habe es euch nicht einfach gemacht!


----------



## Jetblack (11. März 2004)

sieh an, nen Cutlass 

so, jetzt schnell den Rest suchen


----------



## Karstein (11. März 2004)

Hmmm...Den Begriff habe ich noch nie gehört? Aber such´mal! *ggg*


----------



## Jetblack (11. März 2004)

Mein Tip:

Dt. Haarschwanz
engl. Atlantic Cutlass
Norge: Trådstjert 
Latein: Trichiurus  lepturus 


Jetblack


----------



## Karstein (11. März 2004)

LOOOOL

Was ist DAS denn??? Stell mal bitte ein Bild ein!

Nee, is was Anderes.


----------



## Jetblack (11. März 2004)

Bilder von dem (meinem) Teil gibt's hier .... 
http://www.fishbase.org/Photos/ThumbnailsSummary.cfm?ID=1288

Jetblack


----------



## Karstein (11. März 2004)

Witzig! Scheinen ähnlicher Abstammung zu sein! Aber der lateinische Name meines Gesellen lautet vollkommen anders.


----------



## havkat (11. März 2004)

Moin!

Ich schiesse mal ins Blaue. 

Schwarzer Degenfisch

Black Scabbard

Dolkfisk

Aphanopus carbo


----------



## RaLoeck (11. März 2004)

Boah, seid ihr gemein...... ich hatte ja nicht mal die Chance mitzuraten!!!!

Und schon wieder Havkat#6 

So sehen die Brüder wirklich aus:


----------



## Franz_16 (11. März 2004)

bähh sind die grausam.... 

wer Single werden will der hängt sich am besten n Präparat davon ins Schlafzimmer :q :q


----------



## ralle (11. März 2004)

Wat bin ich ne lahme Sau ne ne ne !!!!
Wollte jetzt zur großen Lösung ausholen und was  ist havkat hats schon wieder raus.

Gratuliere


----------



## Peter Dorsch (11. März 2004)

Hallöchen!#h #h 
Ich finde es auch :e von Dir Karsten die Frage so zeitig ins
Board zu stellen:c :c :q :q . 
Diese,zugegeben hässlichen Burschen werden auf
Madeira in fast jedem Restaurant in den verschiedensten 
Zubereitungsarten angeboten-schmecken sehr lecker.
Habe allerdings nicht gesehen ob sie auch mit der Angel
gefangen werden können.Ich glaube sie leben normalerweise sehr tief.

Grüssli:s :a 

Peter Dorsch!


----------



## Geraetefetischist (11. März 2004)

John Dory, Heringskönig

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Geraetefetischist (11. März 2004)

@ Havkat verräter 

Vom zweiten weiss ich nur Englisch: Black Scabbard oder so.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Geraetefetischist (11. März 2004)

Argh schon wieder zu spät...

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Karstein (12. März 2004)

Tiefe Verneigung vor havkat!!! Schon wieder Erster! Hat also was gebracht, dass Du Dein Fischbestimmungsbuch unter´s Kissen glegt hattest? :q 

Wäre was für unseren Tiefsee-Volker - ab 200 bis 1500 Metern sollen sie zu fangen sein! #a

Not bad, ihr "Fischereibiologen"!

Und hier noch ein paar Infos zum Degenfisch:


----------



## havkat (12. März 2004)

Muss ehrlicherweise sagen, dass Jetblack mich auf die Spur gebracht hat.

Degenfische gibt´s einige, aber im Norden.........


----------



## Karstein (12. März 2004)

Na - zum Wochenende mache ich es euch leichter und lasse euch einen Prominenten raten, der derzeit durch die Medien geistert. *smile*

Gesehen habt ihr ihn unter Garantie schon - aber wie ist seine lateinische, englische und dänische Bezeichnung???

(Jetblack ist heute vom Rechtsweg ausgeschlossen, der ist indirekt dran beteiligt diesmal)

Here he is: :g


----------



## Micky Finn (12. März 2004)

Kleines Exemplar, aber die Zähnchen - beeindruckend


----------



## Geraetefetischist (12. März 2004)

Hmm,
ist das ein Männchen (hab ich noch nie gesehen) oder ne Larve vom lat. lophius piscatorius, Engl. Monkfish (gibt noch ne engl bezeichnung, aber das wäre zu einfach) russ. Morskoi tschort, schwed. Marulk, franz. baudroie, Span. Pez Sabo / Rape, ital. Boldro

Den Dänischen heb ich mal für die anderen auf 

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## til (12. März 2004)

Monkfish? Boudroie? Da stimmt was nicht, weil das wär der Seeteufel oder Anglerfisch, dies hier halte ich aber für den Tiefsseangler.
Lat. Haplophryne mollis 
Oder ein anderer aus der Familie linophrynidae, so genau kann ich das nicht sagen.


----------



## RaLoeck (12. März 2004)

Also isch glaubä:

Englisch: Humpback anglerfish / Haplophryne mollis

Deutsch: Buckliger Anglerfisch / Tiefsee-Anglerfisch

Latein: Melanocetus johnsoni

Dänisch: Tudsefisk / Klumpangler


----------



## Karstein (12. März 2004)

Also, was Micky Finn da so nebenbei einstreut, sieht zwar genauso böse aus und sollte für die Samstagsraterunde zählen, ist aber genauso wenig das liebe Tier wie ein Haplophryne mollis, wie aus der Familie linophrynidae, noch ein Buckliger Anglerfisch...

Aber die Grundrichtung ist nich verkehrt - hat ja auch Ähnlichkeiten, gelle?

Es grüßt euch Nemo-grinsend

Karstensen


----------



## Karstein (12. März 2004)

@ Holger: meinst´meinen oder den Mickyschen? Bei meinem liegst 10 wrackweit daneben!!!


----------



## Karstein (12. März 2004)

HAAALLOOOO? Habt ihr mit euren Kindern, Enkeln, Neffen, Neffinnen, Onkelz und Tanten noch nicht "Findet Nemo?" gesehen? Ok, der spielte im Pazifik, aber der Verwandte meines gesuchten Findelkindes lebt vor einer großen dänischen Insel!

Nu aba!

RaLoeck?

havkat?

til?

Geraetefetischist?

Micky Finn?

Nüx?


----------



## RaLoeck (12. März 2004)

Mönsch Karsten,
wenn Google Geld nehmen würde, könnten die morgen dicht mache....
Zumindest weiß ich jetzt, daß es 150 bekannte Arten von Tiefsee-Anglerfischen gibt. Uuund wirklich interessante Seiten habe ich gefunden.
Zu Deinem Wink mit dem Zaunpfahl: Ich werde jetzt bestimmt nicht in eine Videothek fahren.... lieber weitergoogeln:m


----------



## Micky Finn (12. März 2004)

Karsten, deinen niedlicher Fisch mit der wedelnden Angel hab ich vor zwei Tagen auf der BBC-Doku gesehen - Abteilung Tiefsee.
Aber Namen.... hmmm.

Mein eingefügtet Bild gehörte noch zum Thema "Degenfisch", der Kleine hatte sich auf einen meiner Schleppköder gestürzt.
Auch als er sich nicht mehr bewegte hab ich dem Braten trotzdem nicht so ganz getraut und sicherheitshalber die Ködernadel zum öffnen der Beißerchen genommen.

Hat übrigens lecker geschmeckt.


----------



## Karstein (12. März 2004)

LACH@RaLoeck!!!

Guuuute Ausbeute bei Google! Weiter so!

Wenn ihr des Ratens irgendwann müde seid bei Jetblacks und meinen Kreaktionen, kriegt ihr auch die feinen Fischbestimmungslinks verraten. Aber die dürftest schon jetzt gefunden haben, gelle?

Bin gespannt!

PS: ist ein Europäer, wie das Thema "Angeln in Europa" schon vorgibt!


----------



## marioschreiber (12. März 2004)

Mein Tipp :

Deutsch     reiwarzen-Seeteufel

Englisch    :Triplewart seadevil

Lateinisch :Cryptopsaras couesii

Dänisch : muss ich passen !


----------



## marioschreiber (12. März 2004)

Was man beim googeln auf Tiefseefische so alles findet :

"Mr. Blobby"


----------



## Karstein (12. März 2004)

@ Micky Finn: Echt??? Solch einen Strolch hast beim Trolling erbeutet? War dann aber ein oberflächennaher Verwandter oder wie? Die Schwarzen Degenfische sind doch Tiefseehauser?

@ Mario: *lach* Alleine für das Finden des Dreiwarzen-Namens müsste Dir der Sieg gebühren! Wenn nicht der Name meiner besonderen Spezies genauso luschtig wäre!

Macht richtig Spaß, das lustige Rätselraten, wisst ihr das?

Hiermit spendieren Tanja und ich für den ersten Rater des heutigen Fisches 

- EINEN ORIGINALEN YAD-PILKER UND 2 EISELE-AUFNÄHER! Ungefischt und abzuholen beim Norwegenevent 2005 - oder direkt bei uns in Berlin.


----------



## Karstein (12. März 2004)

LOOOOOOOOOOOL 4 Mr. Blobby, Mario!!!!!!!!

Lachen heftigst hier!!!


----------



## Karstein (12. März 2004)

Jetzt sagt nicht, der YAD-Pilker hat euch abgeschreckt?


----------



## marioschreiber (12. März 2004)

Atlantischer Fussballfisch

Atlantic footballfish

Himantolophus groenlandicus


----------



## Karstein (12. März 2004)

Schnell noch den dänischen Namen, wie´s gefordert war - dann hast es, Mario!!!


----------



## Karstein (12. März 2004)

Alles andere stimmt perfektens!


----------



## RaLoeck (12. März 2004)

GLÜCKWUNSCH!!!
Die große dänische Insel.... habe ich auch versucht, war aber echt ne`harte Nuß!


----------



## Micky Finn (12. März 2004)

@Karsten
hat sich im Roten Meer auf den Wobbler gestürzt, einen Manns 25+ in Red Head, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere.
War ca. zwei Tagesfahrten nördlich von Hurghada in der Nähe der Ölfelder. Das Teil sieht wirklich aus wie eine Degenklinge, total schmal, glänzend und glatt wie Silberpapier.


----------



## marioschreiber (12. März 2004)

Lúsífer


----------



## Karstein (12. März 2004)

RaLoeck  

Hab ja schon überlegt, ob ich ´ne Andeutung Richtung WM 2006 hier fallen lasse. Aber Grönland war dann doch versteckter.

Bin gespannt, ob ihr die DB habt, wo ich auch den dänischen Namen her habe? :g


----------



## Karstein (12. März 2004)

Nee, Mario - auf meinem Zettel steht ein Name, der mit seinem Entdecker verwoben ist - plus dem besonderen Merkmal und dem geläufigen Fischernamen dieser Art.

Jetzt aber, los!


----------



## Karstein (12. März 2004)

@ Peter Dorsch: erst motzt Du, und dann bist des Abends zum Rätselraten gar nicht dabei? Na, wahrscheinlich machst Vernünftigeres als vor der Kiste hocken. *lächel*


----------



## Karstein (12. März 2004)

PS: Mario, kommst nächste Woche Samstag zu Daniel´s Shop-Eröffnung nach HH-Billstedt (20.03.)? Dann kriegst Deine Preise direkt überreicht, wir wollten rumkommen dorthin.


----------



## marioschreiber (12. März 2004)

Ich muss passen 

Nur in Russisch und Mandarin-Chinesisch könnte ich den Namen noch anbieten!


----------



## marioschreiber (12. März 2004)

Nee, kann nicht kommen!

Also muss der preis in den Jackpott!


----------



## Karstein (12. März 2004)

Na, oder Du kommst 2005 zum Event nach Berlin?

dk: Reinhardt´s fakkelangler

Aber hast die Hauptsache perfekt gelöst, also gehört Dir der Preis!

Keine Sorge - wir weilen im April in Oldenburg/Holstein, da dürfte sich ja wohl ´ne Übergabe machen lassen? (anstelle des Pilkers kriegst was Selbstgeprunzeltes für´s FliFi von Tanja, oki?)


----------



## marioschreiber (12. März 2004)

Das wäre cool ! Oldenburg is ja "umme Ecke" 


Nächster Fisch........:


----------



## RaLoeck (12. März 2004)

Den guten alten Reinhardt habe ich bei meinen umfangreichen Recherchen heute Abend auch schon getroffen...
z.B. hier 
Daher auch das dybhavstudsefisk in meinem Versuch  
Aber hier hat der Kollege eine zerfranzte Laterne.
Schönes Spiel jedenfalls!!!


----------



## RaLoeck (12. März 2004)

Diese Seite find ich ganz gut gemacht. Besonders den Spruch "Mit unseren Methoden hätten wir an Land nicht einmal die Elefanten entdeckt" von Frederic Grassle (Meeresforscher) #6


----------



## Karstein (12. März 2004)

@ RaLoeck: da warst aber GANZ dicht dran mit dem ersten Link!!!

Baue grad Deinen 2. Link auf, superklasse gemacht!

Wisst ihr, was das Schöne ist? Durch diesen Thread hier habe ich feinste Fischbestimmungslinks gefunden. Wäre unfair, die jetzt schon bekannt zu geben, aber wenn wir hier müde werden, sollten wir mal einen extra Bereich im AB mit allen Links zum Thema "Fischbestimmung/ Lebensraum" konstruieren. Nur mal so als Idee um 23:06 Uhr am Freitag?

@ Mario: geht klar mit der Übergabe - wir müssen nur noch einen Termin klar machen mit den in Oldenburch/Holstein beheimateten Meeresangelchefs!


----------



## chippog (12. März 2004)

warum sehe ich dieses thema erst jetzt?
ich mache immer alles via fishbase.org
scheint in kiel anne uni und auf den philipinen verankert zu sein. gibt es was besseres? chipp


----------



## Karstein (12. März 2004)

Ach chippog........................................................................


BIST EIN FIESLING UND SPIELVERDERBER! *lach*

(Fishbase.org war Jetblacks Baby, da gibt´s schon unheimliche Flossenwesen zu sehen)

Nun muss ich noch mehr wühlen...

Na wartet!


----------



## chippog (12. März 2004)

naja, geb ich ja zu, wenn ich schon nicht mitmachen konnte, will ich wenigstens ein bischen ärgern............


----------



## chippog (12. März 2004)

nun abä! rätsel stellen kann ich auch:

was verbirgt sich hinter der westschwedischen bezeichnung stagg? indirekt hat es sogar was mit einer göteborger fussballmanschaft zu tun, nein, nicht ifk göteborg, aber eben nur indirekt! da wir aber hier im anglerboard sind, ....




preis: eine knurrhahnmontage vom treibenden boot aus zu angeln, die auch recht gut für plattfische funktioniert, allerdings ohne blei, per post zugesandt! chippog


----------



## Karstein (12. März 2004)

Gut - staggs kenne ich aus Norge, da sind´s Markierungsstangen auf Felsen, damit Du mit dem Boot nicht trockenfällst!

Richtig?


----------



## chippog (12. März 2004)

kalt !!!


----------



## Karstein (12. März 2004)

Oder werden die "Stacks" geschrieben?


----------



## Karstein (12. März 2004)

Mal googlen...


----------



## chippog (12. März 2004)

googel nicht, vergisses!


----------



## Karstein (12. März 2004)

Beskrivning. Stagg är ett lågväxt, starkt tuvat gräs med korta och styva strån som kan bli upp till tre decimeter höga. Bladen är trådsmala, grågröna, och sitter blandade med vissna fjolårsblad. Bladslidorna är gulvita och snärpet är kort och trubbigt, omkring en millimeter långt. Arten blommar i juni-juli. Axen är mycket smala med ensidigt vända småax. Småaxen sitter vid blomningen något insänkta i strået men med tiden blir de utspärrade, de är violetta, borstlösa och har violetta ståndarknappar och stift med endast ett märke.
Stagg är ett mycket karaktäristiskt gräs som lätt känns igen på det smala, violetta axet med ensidigt vända småax som vid mognaden är kamlikt utstående. Arten liknar fårsvingel (Festuca ovina), men den senare har borstförsedda småax i en kort grenig vippa. 

Sieger???????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## Karstein (12. März 2004)

Dat issen Stagg (laut einschlägig schwedischer Blabla-Literaturer):


----------



## Karstein (12. März 2004)

Nun DU! *hehehehehe*


----------



## Jani Brandl (12. März 2004)

Stagg aha?


----------



## Karstein (12. März 2004)

Und die Schweden inkl. Göteborg stehen beim Fußball genauso rum wie diese abgebildete Pflanze. Passt doch????

*kicher*


----------



## Karstein (12. März 2004)

Guter Beitrag, Jani - weiter so!


----------



## Jani Brandl (13. März 2004)

AHA!


----------



## chippog (13. März 2004)

war aha nicht eine norwegische band???
schreibt sich das nicht stak, dein norwegisches seezeichen?
nänänänänänänä! nix grass, hörste wohl wachsen was?
weiterraten!

die montage mache ich übrigens selber, habe ich schon den zweiten platz mit belegt in der schwedischen meeresangelmeisterschaft. ich mache aber eine norgeangepasste version, alles einen deut grösser.

also, was is kinnas? stagg war das wort und mit angeln muss es zu tun haben. nah?


----------



## chippog (13. März 2004)

na denn m... ach ne googelt man schön!


----------



## Karstein (13. März 2004)

Bitte die Montage bloß nicht brachialer basteln - bin gespannt auf diese Deine Variante! 

Ich suche noch ein wenig weiter, bis Weibchen den 2. Rechner entnervt ausmacht vor lauter (für Dich jetzt, chippog Norge-Event-Film! *lach*


----------



## chippog (13. März 2004)

falls du fündig wirst kannst du dir die montage ja in der "light"-version selber basteln. ciao


----------



## Karstein (13. März 2004)

Hat der Name was mit dem stenbit zu tun?


----------



## Karstein (13. März 2004)

http://stagg.kalmar.se/

Sogar Kalmar hat ein eigens "stagg""...

Chippog, so geht das nich....Gib ein Foto oder einen validen lateinischen Begriff.


----------



## havkat (13. März 2004)

Nostaggad djuphavsfisk

Searsia koefoedi

"Koefoed´s Searsid"


----------



## havkat (13. März 2004)

Scheint ein kleiner Angler zu sein........


----------



## Jirko (13. März 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Karsten_Berlin _
> *...auf meinem Zettel steht ein Name, der mit seinem Entdecker verwoben ist - plus dem besonderen Merkmal und dem geläufigen Fischernamen dieser Art.*



auch ich habe gestern im hintergrund mir fast die fingerkuppen wundgegogglet ken, aber hier war ich eigentlich schon relativ früh , aber der



> Der Peitschenangler (Himantolophus groenlandicus Reinhardt, 1837) wurde in 330 Meter Tiefe bei Island gefangen und lebte danach im Aquarium von Reykjavik








hadde ne janz andre angel ufn kopp, da habsch dann glattweg weitergesuchelt... äähh googlet  :m


----------



## Jirko (13. März 2004)

das mit dem pic war dank splittung garnicht so einfach  aber auf umwegen geht´s auch so :m






PS: bitte um nachsicht, das es ein büschen groß ist #h


----------



## Karstein (13. März 2004)

@ Jirko: ist genau DER Böse-Fisch, der auch Nemo mit seinem "Lämpchen" heimgesucht hat - gut gegoogelt, Bruder!!!!

Bin heute etwas kreativlos nach der Tourismusbörse - habe zwar für havkat eine fette Tüte Reiseinfos erbeutet, aber an dem Samstagsratefisch fehlt´s mir heute...

Auf ein Neues denn morgen, am Sonntag, wieder!


----------



## chippog (13. März 2004)

nächster hinweis: gibt es im sommer in zirka halbliterverpackungen an vielen tankstellen an der westküste zu kaufen.

wenn ich heute abend nicht wegen meiner brachialerkältung mittendurchbreche, kommt noch ein tip...


----------



## Jirko (13. März 2004)

jau, wenn der eine part vergeblich nach chipps lösung sucht, werde ich mal in vertretung von ken für die andere fraktion ne samstagnachtfüllende suchaktion starten 

wenn ihr nen entschuldigungsschreiben für eure mädels braucht, welche heute nacht vergeblich auf euch warten, schickt mir einfach ne PN - wir kriegen das schon gebacken :m

sodele - der lateinische und englische name dieser spezies büdde #h


----------



## Jirko (13. März 2004)

ups, fischlein vergessen... also der lateinische und englische name dieser spezies wird gesucht #h


----------



## Karstein (13. März 2004)

HA! Diesen "giftigen" Fisch hatte ich gestern auch schon erspäht, Jirko!!!

Der ist guuuuuuut!

@ chipp: schwächelst etwa auch so wie wir die ganze letzte Woche? Mach den Wikinger und sei stark gegen die virulogischen Attacken!


----------



## Beifänger (14. März 2004)

@ Jirko

ich denke ich hab ihn :g


Mossfish (lat. Caulophryne jordani)

Komm ich jetzt ins Fernsehen? Hab ich was gewonnen?  


#h #h Beifänger


----------



## chippog (14. März 2004)

A fanfin anglerfish
Caulophryne jordani
interessant ist auch der chinesische name:
喬氏莖角鮟鱇
irgendwie scheint das anglerboard nicht mandarinkompatibel zu sein... schaut euch den chinesischen namen lieber hier an:
http://www.fishbase.org/ComNames/Co...ulophryne&SpeciesName=jordani&stockcode=18475

na und hier die heimseite mit dem fanfin:
http://www.amonline.net.au/fishes/fishfacts/fish/cjordani.htm
mit foto und alles. feine heimseite, downunder!

@ beifänger! schöner goldlachs auf deinem awatar! wie kommst du auf mossfish, wo du doch den lateinischen namen schon hattest? na vielleicht hat er ja beide englische namen? aber ohne deinen lateinischen namen hätte ich den englischen nicht gefunden.

@ karsten! zum surfen reicht es so grade, breche jetzt aber in der mitte durch, gliederschmerz, näh nicht da, überall, nur nicht da...

morgen mehr zum stagg!


----------



## chippog (14. März 2004)

na gut, einen tip schaffe ich noch:

wie, ihr wolltet ein bild haben, wie leicht soll ich es euch denn noch machen...


----------



## chippog (14. März 2004)

noch ein tip:

@ havkat! apropos "Koefoed´s Searsid": koefoed ist übrigens ein dänischer nachname, wahrscheinlich von bornholm. es geht die sage, dass der erste koefoed noch nicht so hiess und dem damaligen herrschenden eine kuh entwendet und schwarz geschlachtet hat. leider müssen die ihn wohl nach einiger zeit doch überführt und die kadaver ausgegraben haben. das erste was zum vorschein gekommen sein soll sei ein kuhfuss gewesen! sagte mir der aus dänemark stammende norweger mit gleichem nachnamen, der mir mir übrigens 2002 am isfjord, romsdalsfjord, bei der flügelbuttexpedition mit hütte und boot behilflich war.

jetzt kommt's: na und der war auch völlig scharf auf stagg, was aber mit deinem vorschlag oben überhaupt nichts zu tun hat.


----------



## havkat (14. März 2004)

> jetzt kommt's: na und der war auch völlig scharf auf stagg, was aber mit deinem vorschlag oben überhaupt nichts zu tun hat.



Sosooo!

Er war also scharf auf "stagg". 

Auf "stagg" die du aus Schweden an den Romsdal mitgebracht hast?

Dann saaach ich ma stumpf: SPROTTE


----------



## Beifänger (14. März 2004)

@ chippog

Meine Vermutung wäre da auch die Sprotte (småsill).


#h #h Beifänger


----------



## Jirko (14. März 2004)

@beifänger - wirst zwar nicht auf der flimmerkiste zu sehen sein und mit geschenken wirst de auch nicht zugeschüttet, aber rischtisch ist die spezies dennoch :m

war wohl doch nen büschen zu simpel  jetzt bist du wieder dran ken #h


----------



## Karstein (14. März 2004)

@ chippog: Diese Story vertellte mir Jørgen Kofoed, unser Vermieter in Åkirkeby/ Bornholm auch - aber nur mit einem humorvollen Grinsen! Tatsache ist aber, dass die Insel fest in Kofoedianischer Hand ist. Solche Insellagen sind halt nicht gut für die abwechselungsreiche Vermehrung! *lach*

Also hat stagg mit stenbit nix zu tun, nein?


----------



## Karstein (14. März 2004)

So liebe Ratenden - Zeit für´s Sonntagsrätsel!

Ich bin da über einen wirklichen Horrorfisch gestolpert beim Stöbern, insofern verlasse ich heute mal die europäischen Regionen und will von euch wissen - wie heißt dieser Geselle hier heißt auf lateinisch und auf deutsch: :g


----------



## Karstein (14. März 2004)

Es ist KEIN Säbelzahntiger!


----------



## Laksos (14. März 2004)

Du Schlitzohr,

jetzt willste uns wohl ans Arbeiten kriegen, und das an 'nem Sonntag, woll?  

Das ist mit eindeutiger Wahrscheinlichkeit ein Tigerfish, dem du mit hilfreichem Beistand von Broesel die Längsstreifen wegretuschiert hast! :m


----------



## Karstein (14. März 2004)

Breitgrins@Laksos!

Er hat zwar mächtig Ähnlichkeit mit dem Tigerfisch-Kumpel aus Namibia, ist aber kein Albino-Tiger!


----------



## Karstein (14. März 2004)

Mir fällt grad auf, ich hab´s euch heute verdammig einfach gemacht mit der Bestimmung...*fluch*


----------



## Laksos (14. März 2004)

Na ja, gut,

vorne die 2 Zähne sind ja vielleicht etwas länger,

aber sonst?


----------



## Jani Brandl (14. März 2004)

Och ne!Fies!


----------



## Geraetefetischist (14. März 2004)

Ist ein Payara (heisst der auch auf Deutsch so???) 

lat. Hydrolycus scomberoides
Wolfssalmler

Oder ein lat. Rhaphiodon vulpinus 
Säbelzahnsalmler

Ist auf den Fotos schlecht zu erkennen.

Und eigentlich ist es DOCH ein Säbelzahntiger (-fisch)
http://www.angelfire.com/biz/piranha038/hydrolycus.html 

Und stammt aus dem Orinocogebiet in Südamerika wenn mich nicht alles Täuscht.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## chippog (14. März 2004)

sieht so aus, als wenn ich mich in die säbelgezähnte diskusion nicht mehr einmischen brauche!

zum thema koefoed kann ich nur sagen, dass ich ausschliesslich zitiert habe und dass mir völlig egal ist, ob eine geschichte wahr ist, solange sie gut ist, zumal ich auch rein gar nichts davon habe, in diesem zusammenhang die wahrheit zu wissen. sie passte halt nur so schön hier rein ob der zufälligen namensgleichheit...

hingegen kann ich zum thema stagg nur sagen: heiss !!!  meine herren, wenn auch noch nicht ganz richtig, da eben der sprachgebrauch ein ehr lokaler und leider oft auch ungenauer ist. also nur frisch drauf los! dann fang ich schon mal an die montage zu knoten...


----------



## chippog (14. März 2004)

fällt mir jetzt erst auf:

moment mal jirko! wie war das eigentlich mit dem richtigen englisschen namen???

@ beifänger! da ich nicht exakt weiss, was du denn da eigentlich meinst:

@ alle bitte gleich auch den lateinischen namen hinzu, damit es nicht zu verwechslungen kommt!


----------



## Karstein (14. März 2004)

@ Holger: You´re the absolutely winner!!! eens ruff mit Mappe, wie der Hauptstädter zu sagen pflegt.

Mir fiel vorhin dann glatt die Fettflosse auf beim ersten Bild, insofern war´s recht einfach mit dem Salmler.


----------



## havkat (14. März 2004)

Moooooment Herr chippog!

Immer der Reihe nach mit den Sprotten. Alle postings lesen biddeseeehr 

Ostseesprotte?

Sprattus sprattus balticus?

Baltic Spratt?


----------



## chippog (14. März 2004)

stagg: alle postings lesen! sehe ich auch so, wo ich doch im vorvorherigen geschrieben hatte:

"hingegen kann ich zum thema stagg nur sagen: heiss !!! meine herren, wenn auch noch nicht ganz richtig,..." !!!

ich warte also noch immer auf die richtige lösung und brauche hoffentlich keinen tip mehr geben ausser eben, dass es sprotte leider nicht ist, obwohl ich das selbst bis vor kurzem auch geglaubt habe.

mit dem jetzigen stand der dinge könnte ich mir vorstellen entweder  havkat oder beifänger die zutaten zu einer knurrhahnmontage samt bauplan zum selberknoten zu schicken... ich wüsste auch schon wem, das wäre dann aber schon wieder ein tip.

na was denn nun rät es kainä?


----------



## Beifänger (15. März 2004)

Mensch Chippog,
du machst es einem aber wirklich nicht einfach. Gelesen habe ich, dass „stagg“ eine der Hauptnahrung von Makrelen sein soll.

Aber vielleicht meinst du ja auch Tobiasfische?!


schwedisch: Kusttobis
lat.: Ammodytes tobianus


#h #h Beifänger


----------



## havkat (15. März 2004)

Okay!

Mein letzter Versuch. Dann weeß ick och nich weiter:

Stint

dän. Smelt

schwed. Nors (oder stagg? )

European Smelt

Osmerus eperlanus

oder

Alse

Staksill

Twaite shad

Alosa fallax


----------



## mot67 (15. März 2004)

ich glaub, ich hab da was gefunden!
Clupea harengus

könnte sich eine art/unterart strömling, deutsch auch breitling handeln, aus dem in schweden unter anderem "surströmming"(ganz was leckeres...) gemacht wird.

zitat:
Andra namn: Sillen har många namn. De flesta betecknar förekomstområden (t ex banksill, fladensill, islandssill, kustsill, fjärdsill, skärgårdssill, kullasill, grässill, blekingsill, gotlandsströmming, mörköströmming, skärgårdsströmming, havsströmming, fjärdströmming) men även storlek ( t ex storsill, småsill, instersill, fullsill, inmatssill) och årstidsuppträdande (vårsill, höstsill, vintersill, isströmming). Sillemör i Bohuslän beteckningen på unga sillar, som uppehåller sig i grundvatten. Loddsill och *stagg*är mindre sill. Böckling är varmrökt sill och kipper kallrökt sill.

leider versteh ich nicht viel von dem oben geschriebenen, wer klärt uns auf?


----------



## Honeyball (15. März 2004)

Hi chippog,

den Namen stagg habe ich in zwei Versionen als Bezeichnung für Fische gehört.
Einerseits als "Schimpfwort" für einen recht weit verbreiteten nimmersatten Bekannten, nämlich unseren Flußbarsch, Perca Fluviatilis. Ich glaube zwar nicht, dass Du den meinst.

Für viel wahrscheinlicher halte ich es, dass Du ganz einfach den Stichling (Dreistachliger Stichling, schwedisch Storspigg, Gasterosteus acuelatus) meinst.

Als Kinder haben wir die in einem Bach mit der Hand gefangen und ein Schulkamerad hat behauptet, der Fisch würde Staggi heißen, das hätte er im Urlaub in Schweden gelernt.


----------



## havkat (15. März 2004)

Hmmmm.......

Clupea harengus ist der atl. Hering.

Strömmings sind nix anderes als kleine Heringe, bzw. eine lokale kleinwüchsige Form.

Geht dort um die vielen lokalen Bezeichnungen von sill in Schweden....... unter anderem auch in Bohuslän, also Westküste.

Ich denke mal du hast´s. 

P.S.: Surströmming, besonders der alte, "reife" ist definitiv kein Nahrungsmittel!


----------



## Honeyball (15. März 2004)

@havkat

Na,na, nicht so voreilig.
Schau mal, was ich gerade gefunden habe, als ich umgekehrt gegoogelt habe (Suchbegriffe storspigg und stagg):


----------



## Honeyball (15. März 2004)

Ach so, hier noch die URL zum Nachschlagen:

http://storspiggen.com/omklubben/storspigg.html


----------



## Honeyball (15. März 2004)

...und hier nochmal:

http://www.vattenkikaren.gu.se/fakta/arter/chordata/teleoste/gastacul/gastacn.html


----------



## havkat (15. März 2004)

Seestichling.

Glaube aber nicht, dass die Dinger, in chipps Ecke, vielerorts und saisonal käuflich zu erwerben sind.


----------



## mot67 (15. März 2004)

na dann warten wir ma auf die auflösung 

zitat chippoq:
_gibt es im sommer in zirka halbliterverpackungen an vielen tankstellen an der westküste zu kaufen_

da kam mir die idee mit dem surströmming, aber ob's den dort auf tankstellen zu kaufen gibt....


----------



## Honeyball (15. März 2004)

...und ein gewisser Billy Stagg spielt(e) für die "Göteborgs Atlet & Idrottssällskap" kurz GAIS genannt.


----------



## chippog (15. März 2004)

tatatat!

and de winner is:
















































mot67

japp, clupea harengus, hering, sill, allerdings nicht in seiner ostseeform sondern ganz offiziell an der westküste in der von mir genannten grösse zu hunderten in den packungen eingefroren!

ich bin überwältigt von dem grossen wissensschatz einiger von euch! da wären ja fast trostpreise fällig!

mehr info zum thema kommt hoffentlich heute abend, damit ihr versteht, wie nahe einige von euch waren! wahnsinn!!!


----------



## Honeyball (15. März 2004)

also doch,
Gratulation @ mot67

Ähneln die Heringe bei Euch wenigstens dem Stichling oder wieso sonst diese Namensgleichheit 
Und:
Gib doch mal die Info rüber, was der Hering mit Fußball in Göteborg gemeinsam hat.


----------



## mot67 (15. März 2004)

na sowas, ich freu mich 
auch wenn mein ursprünglicher gedanke richtung surströmming falsch war, hat er mich doch auf die richtige webseite gelotst


----------



## chippog (15. März 2004)

so ist es mot97! die heimseite, die du oben kopiert hast, ist einfach eine aufzählung von einigen namen, die der hering in schweden hat. es gibt noch viel mehr...("kärt barn har många namn", zu deutsch ein geliebtes kind hat viele namen) unter anderem heisst kleiner hering, also ungefähr von der grösse eines stichlings, eben auch stagg und zwar an der westküste. stichling heisst genau wie stichlinggrosser barsch auch stagg aber ehr im binnenland respektive an der ostküste. so ein bischen hatte beifänger ja schon richtig geraten, wenn er nur nicht der überzeugung gewesen wäre, dass sprotte gleich småsill sei. desshalb wollte ich dann sicherheitshalber auch den lateinischen namen haben. wenn ich mir nun hier an der westküste ein paket stagg kaufe, erhalte ich in der regel eben stichlinggrosse kleine heringe, sprotten, möglicherwiese auch maifische und manchmal auch einen sandaal, tobis. all das hattet ihr ja bereits genannt! unglaublich!!! der meist pensionierte berufsfischer, der diesen stagg mit feinmaschigen netzen fängt, geht aber davon aus, dass er als stagg kleine heringe fängt und verkauft. der käufer nimmt das paket im spätsommer mit aufs meer, wo dann damit auf makrelen geangelt wird. stagg ist eindeutig der klassische makrelenköder. nun zur indirekten verbindung zum fussball: der fussballfverein gais war schon richtig, aber aus völlig anderen gründen. da die trikots grünschwarz gestreift sind, was eindeutig dem aussehen einer makrele ähnelt, heissen makrelen auch gaisare und die spieler der manschaft auch makrillarne also die makrelen! tja, honeyball! so nah und doch so fern... nun noch zum thema brisling. ich persönlich glaube, auch durch mehrfaches vergleichsangeln, dass die sprotten dank ihrer intensiveren duftnote den kleinen heringen als köder eindeutig überlegen sind. darauf schwört auch däne und norweger, wenn er zum beispiel zum lachsmoching oder auch -trolling unbedingt sprotten und nicht andere kleine fisch haben möchte. mein persönlicher flunderrekord von 1,442 kilo fiel einer sprotte zum opfer so wie ein gut dreieinhalb kilo schwerer seewolf, mit dem ich ein wettangeln und ein echolot gewonnen habe. und so als fetzen klappt das auch hervorrragend auf knurrhahn! wobei wir bei der preisverleihung wären, mot67! nochmals herzlichen glückwunsch und wenn du mir per privater mitteilung deine adresse mitteilst, hast du bald deine knurrhahnmontage im briefkasten! falls noch irgendetwas unklar sein sollte, nur her mit den fragen! chippog


----------



## Karstein (16. März 2004)

Jepp, eine Unklarheit hier in Berlin: 

gibt´s die Brislinge wirklich gefroren an den Tankstellen zu kaufen auf Höhe Göteborg? An der E 6 und schon im Juni? Würde eine Portion gerne mitnehmen für´s Trolling mit Brisling-System in Norge. Kannst Dich da mal schlau machen bitte, chippog?


----------



## chippog (16. März 2004)

nähä, alte socke! das ist ein heisses eisen! welche grösse solls denn sein? ehr so vier bis sieben zentimeter oder doch lieber zwölf bis sechzehn, letztere garantiert sprattus sprattus erstere allerdings die von mir beschriebene mischung? das sollten wir lieber per pm diskutieren....

nä, im ernst, die kleinen muss ich für nachfragen, juni könnte gerade klappen. die grossen gibt es leider nur bei zwei freunden und mir im gefrierer. so ein paar zehnertütchen könnte ich durchaus in deine kühlbox legen, wenn du daran interessiert bist. die sind im december gefangen worden und recht bald bei mir im keller gelandet. gute qualität. sag zwei wochen vorher bescheid, wegen der kleinen und ner tasse kaffe oder was so angesagt ist. chipp


----------



## Karstein (17. März 2004)

Klingt spitze, chipp! Weißt ja, Juni ist noch Saure-Gurken-Zeit mit Ködern in Møre og Romsdal, da marschieren nur ein paar abenteuerlustige Makrelen rum...Und gerade für die Platten und das Trolling wären die staggs superb.

Ich denke, ich werde Rostock-Trelleborg buchen demnächst. Dann können wir gleich mal ein wenig über die anderen Sachen klönen!

Grüßle


Karsten


----------

